# which is the best computer programer/flash tuner



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

I just ordered the diablosport predator flash tuner for my 04 gto it was $349.00 at www.diablosport.com the add says its the most powerful one on the market they claim a power increase of 15-120 hp. I also saw another one at fox performance (www.rksport.com). It too was a predator, I geuss its a different model cause it was called the Granatelli predator flash tuner and it was over 400 bucks so dose anyone know the differance or what programer I should buy to get the most hp. Oh by the way the shiping was free for the diablo tuner so it realy is a good deal but on the other hand I don't want to short my self either. Let me know, thanks


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Look into www.PCMforLess.com , I think he's doing LS1's now for less than either of the two you mentioned.


----------

